# Tattooing



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 4, 2013)

I just sat and tattooed 13 bunnies today. OMG, and it's soo cold outside my toes and fingers were numb by the time I got done, but the KB Tats Tattoo pen is AWESOME. I have/had an Equatat before and the KB Tats pen is much more comfortable and made cleaner tats. 






This is Penelope, she was the last one I did today. Hers was a re-do, 10 were first timers at tattooing(6 being 9 weeks old, the other 4 are 3 months old) Then I had 3 re-do's since the clamp failed. 
Penelope's came out so nicely! I think I got the penmenship down!





Sorry ya'll I just had to share, I was soo thrilled that they came out soo much better, I could never get them this nice with the Equatat, this pen was just soo much better, easier to handle and everything! I had a couple of them that were done with the Equatat that I've had to go over a second and third time they faded out too far, so let's hope this one doesn't fade out.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 4, 2013)

Man that's a lot of tats! I finally found the inkinator and that's what we use! We used to have the eztat but had to send it back because it never worked right. I'm so satisfied with ours  I love it when they turn out so nice and readable!


----------



## wendymac (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you need more practice...I'll have over 50 that'll need done in about a month or so. Mark your calendar now. LOL I used the RabbiTat, lost it during the Farm Show (still haven't located it, I think someone walked off with it), so bought the KB pen. I like it much better...very nice lines, and ten times easier to clean.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 4, 2013)

Studying to be an artist?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 10, 2013)

Nancy- in sense I am an artist, but tattoo's are a forgien beast!! I do need more practice but I'll have a few more litters coming up!


----------

